# Some deal on Craigslist....



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Get out your 28,000,its 2.40 watt for whole system,wow!!!! 
=========================================
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-02-23, 11:26AM PST


54 215w sunpower solar panels, 54x215w=11,610w, SUPER EFFICIENT TOP OF THE LINE PANELS THE "FERRARI" OF PV PANELS
2 sunpower spr-5200 dc/ac inverter,
2 square-d d/c disconnect switchs
1 square-d a/c disconnect switch
mounting racks for 3 banks of 18 panels
this unit produced clean green power over the past 2 years 
*************finance this system for less than your current electric bill*******avoid the next 5+ yrs of electric bill increases******never pay electric bills, again, ever!
cost of a new system AFTER ALL fed and state rebates = $49,400 NOT INCLUDING INSTALLATION (verify this with the west coast Sunpower dealer, Alternative Energy Technology in Santee, CA)
save over $21,000 and say goodbye to increasing electric bills forever.
only $28,000 for entire system
call me 760-689-8949.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

WOW,you could sell 44 panels at 3 dollars/watt and keep 10 panels and all the rest for your trouble,DANG thats a winner for somebody with money.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive seen MANY panels,new and used ,in the 3 dollar/watt range on Craigslist,just search the word 'solar'


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yup,a bunch of these!Grid tied solars on BK houses.......
=========================================

"Why get rid of them? because I am losing the house to the bank and I don't want them to get the solar, they wouldn't know what to do with it anyway.....what a waste!! "


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And so all is well . . .Untill . . . the day of the *storm*.

Lights out . . . . .

You go out side and look at all this hardware . . .??
Everything looks the same as it all ways has . . . what the heck . . 

And then comes the dawning . . . . . . . . . . .
Your grid tied system does Nothing.....when the grid is down......

"All that big money for all this grand equipment . . . . . .and I'm still at the mercy of the d**n grid..................%$#%[email protected]*&%$"""

Sorry booboo . . I couldn't resist.............

Yes the per watt price should edge down.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh I agree,I would have my own backup batts for sure!Putting in such a system without your own storage is folly IMO.

Get this,I saw 136 watt unisolar flexible panels for 300 dollars!!!

Talk about frustration! When I was a rich kid the prices were crazy,for now Im a poor kid and still cant afford em!

All I can say is I hope some money is going to pour in here soon and Im going to be buying these bargains.


----------

